# URGE Helmets in the US?



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

If I live in the United States, and I wanted to buy an URGE Endur-O-Matic helmet, where? 

Any links?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Urge is announcing distributor at I-bike per NSMB.com article today. Sounds like it won't be till 2011. Can buy from France it looks like.

http://nsmb.com/3663-gear-shots-62/


----------



## Pete Maniaci (May 12, 2004)

Hi-
The best thing would be to have your favorite bike shop contact. [email protected]
http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/5047360/1/2011%20Urge%20Photos?h=34ed11 Check photos for 2011 here. They should be available in November.


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

*URGE Availability*

URGE helmets will be available through www.ridesfo.com, let them know Rafael sent you.

Availability 12/1/2010

Rafa


----------



## ride23 (Nov 6, 2005)

URGE helmets up on the site now. www.ridesfo.com and have some at the shop. Check it out if you are local. 1724 Mandela Parkway Suite #2 Oakland 94607. [email protected]


----------



## rhynohead (Jun 4, 2009)

Huckandroll.com has them now. I think they are based out of Utah.


----------



## Philius413 (Apr 22, 2010)

pricepoint


----------



## turfbike (Jul 20, 2009)

so do any of you guys have this helmet? looking for any feedback especially the ventilation or how hot is it compared to traditional helmets?


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I just posted a helmet review in this forum a couple days ago.


----------

